# Lavender Orpington crossed with chocolate cuckoo



## donnyarmitage (Jun 4, 2016)

What would I get if I crossed lavender Orpington with chocolate cuckoo?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good question.Are you going to try it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I want one!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think you'd get the bars either way.


----------



## donnyarmitage (Jun 4, 2016)

I am going to try it but not sure if I should use the lavender rooster or hen? It will be a while ,my cuckoos aren't old enough yet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know very little about genetics. I will say that I had a barred rock hen and a Blue Jersey giant rooster and it produced a barred rock rooster.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Which one is the hen and which one is the rooster? It makes a big difference when dealing with the barred gene..


----------



## donnyarmitage (Jun 4, 2016)

Either or.I have one of both.,but the chocolates are too young yet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the mixed breeds.My favorite is Cochin/EE mix.They have the fuzzy face and body type of an EE but have the feathering of the Cochin,including feathered feet and legs.All but one lay blue or green eggs.The one lays brown eggs.They have the best personalities.All but one are black,the one is solid white.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You should get 

Lavendar Rooster X Chocolate Cuckoo Hen = Black pullets, black barred cockerels. 
or 
Lavandar Hen X Chocolate Cuckoo Rooster = chocolate barred pullets, black barred cockerels

Funny enough you chose a sex-link pairing either way. This is all supposing that both breeder birds don't carry anything else. Lavender is recessive so you shouldn't get any of those in this first generation.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Interesting. I think I'd like the hens to have the prettier color.


----------

